# Help Identifying Several Peacocks



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I need help identifying several fish. I bought 2 of each of the species in hopes of getting at least one male from each pair, my ultimate goal is an all male tank. The bags were marked when I got the fish, but I was not able to identify all of the fish after putting them in the tank, so that is where I need your help. The good thing is, I know all the species I have, I just can't put the name to the fish. I have some suspicions, but I'm not 100%.

I made an image which helps identify what each fish should look like, it can be found here:









I have videos of all the fish in question, they are listed below.

Fish 1





Fish 2





Fish 3





Fish 4





Fish 5





Fish 6





They are listed on the image I provided, but here is another list of all the species these fish could be. I have other fish in the tank, but I know what those are.

Aulonocara gertrudae Makonde
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 'Eureka Red'
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu Reef 'Lemon Jake'
Aulonocara maylandi 'Sulferhead'
Aulonocara sp. 'Lwanda' Hai Reef 'Red Top'
Aulonocara sp. 'Stuartgranti Maleri' Maleri Island
Copadichromis sp. 'Virginalis Gold' Nkanda
Copadichromis chrysonotus Mumbo 'White Blaze'


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I have identified fish 2, it is the Copadichromis chrysonotus Mumbo 'White Blaze'.

This fish is identical:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/23 ... .web?lct=s

I have seen him turn dark blue when in color. Not to mention the spot pattern is, well, spot on!


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I am very confident that fish 3 is a Copadichromis sp. 'Virginalis Gold' Nkanda.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Uncoloured Aulonocara can be very hard to tell apart, the videos are not good enough to tell.

Your Copidichromis are very nice fish. The males may not color up much without females, but all depends on which fish are dominant in the tank.


----------

